# Nashville



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Anyone going to Nashville in June--July? Im going just for the competition. the forum is just too expensive right now. 

I need to buy my tickets for the competition, but was wondering if anyone has ever gone before and could tell me if the "gala dinner" is worth the extra cost.

How many teams are competing?

I know a couple of people who are competing, including Susan Notter. I hope they do well...but some of the people Im going with aren't on speaking terms with her, so it might be pretty interesting. lol 

I just saw Keagans wedding on the food network and Ewalds sugar piece was great. But what freaked me out was he had some blown sugar peopleon it and they REALLY looked like Susan had done them.  I know she was already an accomplished pastry chef before him but I wonder how much they influenced each other.

hmmmm

thanks
eeyore


----------



## tinatartar (May 9, 2007)

i think they have 9 teams competing this year. 
i, too, would love more info on the gala dinner. 

i missed keegans wedding on food tv. was it fun to watch?


----------



## tinatartar (May 9, 2007)

eeyore, i forgot to ask, have you done the forum before? i just posted a general question earlier before i saw your thread asking if anyone had been and what they thought. am considering going this year but cannot decide if worth the expense?


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll be there!

You can find more info about the competitors here.
Untitled Document

Since it will be at a new venue, it's difficult for me to say whether the dinner ticket would be worth the extra cost or not. The buffet was okay last year but the evening was more about spending one last meal with the people we see all week at the forum before we go home. Where we were the last two years, people would move on after maybe an hour or so and head down to the bar but that was because the bar area was cooler than where the gala dinner was set up. This year, I have no idea what may happen because it's a new place. Hard to say whether it's worth the cost or not.


----------



## tinatartar (May 9, 2007)

hey, i have actually been to the gaylord hotel in nashville before. Its kind of cool, all sort of self contained, not really anywhere else to go, so sounds like everyone who attends the championship or the gala dinner will stick around. there are a couple of bars and stuff within the resort that get going at night, lots of music etc.


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

Sounds cool. Should be fun.


----------

